# Another long coat plus color question!



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie's adult coat is still coming in(5 months old), this last week I've noticed a big white patch of fur on the side of his "pantaloons" or should I say trousers(back legs) since he's a boy?  Well he's got white on both sides, just one has more then the other. It almost looks like he's graying back there... I tried doing a search but couldn't find anything similar unless I am blind which is certainly possible! Any ideas on what this could be?

Also he is a long coat and I know coats can vary in length but he has the shortest coat I've ever seen on a long coat. Not that it makes me love him any less, I'm just curious. To me he almost looks like a stock coat with ear floofies. His flanks are still coated with puppy fur though... Any guesses on how his coat will turn out, what type?

This is the only picture that shows a little bit of the white on his hind leg, there's a lot more white now though. 

OllieOrbee2 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

This one best shows his adult fur coming in and puppy coat still on the flanks and legs.

OllieOrbee3 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

And my favorite picture just because 

OllieOrbee2 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

No idea about the white, but I will say that coaties often start with the longest hair being around the ears, then it moves down. I've seen some coaties that look like COMPLETE stock coat (no waves or nothin) besides at the ears, at your guys age and then I saw pics of when they were about 1.5 years old the hair just got super long. Most coaties hair takes at least 1 year to get that full coat from what I've seen. Some naturally always have it, but the surprises and guesses are what keeps you on your toes  He's gorgeous by the way! My LC will be 12 weeks on Sunday and I cannot wait for his adult coat to come in!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

That looks stock to you?  haha very much a long coat.

As far as that coloration, as he ages most likely that tan will extend up his legs, and most of that black will go away. Many tend to have grey guard hairs, and some like my Zeke tend to have completely grey undercoats that peak through.

Showing a lot of the grey undercoat that extended down Luther's back











Zeke's undercoat always shows through on his legs because he has cowlicks


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear's coat is not as long as most coated dogs I have seen. He also has the whitish butt fluffs. I will say that so far it took almost a full year for his coat to fully come in and his coat is still changing a little. It will be interesting to see how Ollie's coat turns out


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Carriesue said:


> Ollie's adult coat is still coming in(5 months old), this last week I've noticed a big white patch of fur on the side of his "*pantaloons" or should I say trousers(back legs*) since he's a boy?  OllieOrbee2 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


"Butt Puffs". We call Hondo's his 'Butt Puffs'. If it was in the back yard, it's now stuck to his butt. 

We can tell the weather by his Butt Puffs as well; If they're wet...it's raining. If they're full of mud...it has rained, but stopped. If they are all frizzy and sticking out everywhere...it's humid. 

If they are beautiful and knot free...take a picture, it won't last long. 

Is it about time for him to blow his coat? If you can see his testicles, he's blowing his coat. Otherwise they are hidden behind the Butt Puffs.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

your boys coat will continue to grow dont worry..Piper's coat isn't very long for a lc either. Here is a pic of her at 5 months just losing her puppy coat, you can see her adult coat coming in. Then a pic of her at exactly a yr old. Her coat isn't very long but I'm hoping as she fills out her tail will get a bit thicker.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone! So the white could possibly be his butt fluffs coming in? He doesn't have any yet and I can definitely see his boy danglies. He is my first Shepherd from a puppy AND my first coatie so I am learning as I go here, lol!

I knew that the full coat could take awhile to develop but then I'd see dogs like Berlin who are under a year and have beautiful long coats, it's confusing! In the last picture you can kind of see a "lion mane" developing, he didn't used to have that.

As far as how his color turns out I have no idea... His sire is a traditional red and black saddle back but his dam is a solid black with mostly black and dark sable dogs in her pedigree. So I wouldn't be surprised if Ollie kept his blanket back but that's part of the fun of a growing Shepherd, they change so much!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

His coat looks pretty normal for his age. I couldn't find a good 5 month old picture of Keefer, but here's one at exactly 6 months old - his coat looks pretty much the same as Olllie's:










Oh wait, found one at a few days before 5 months old:










You can just see the shinier, wavier fur, his adult coat, coming in down his back. His tail was still pretty skinny.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Carrie, berlins long coat has just recently came in! Since Ollie is a few months younger, I'd say his long coat is starting to come in. Especially because Ollie has the stripe down his back.. Once I noticed that on Berlin, it was no time until he had long hair all over. Don't worry, Berlin looked like that at Ollie's age 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow Debbie thanks! Keefer is the closest I've seen with fur like Ollie's at this age, maybe it's just hard to capture on camera unless you have just the right lighting or something. He and Keefer could almost be twins at that age, lol.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

gsdlover91 said:


> Carrie, berlins long coat has just recently came in! Since Ollie is a few months younger, I'd say his long coat is starting to come in. Especially because Ollie has the stripe down his back.. Once I noticed that on Berlin, it was no time until he had long hair all over. Don't worry, Berlin looked like that at Ollie's age.


Berlin's coat is gorgeous! I don't think Ollie will be as fluffy but I am really curious what it will look like. It sure is taking its sweet time, I started noticing the stripe coming in around 3 and a half months but that "puppy poof" is definitely gone. 

I've noticed that his tail fur is getting curlier and a bit longer too. He's getting a ton more red on his chest and belly too. Now all he needs to do is grow into his ears. . I know this is not a new topic but its my first time watching this with a dog, it's just so interesting and fun to watch!

8 weeks old

IMG_0371 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Now

Tarp by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think he'll actually end up closer to Dena's markings - she had the "eyebrows" like Ollie does, Keefer had a much blacker face as a puppy, although it's lightened up quite a bit. Their coat lengths were the same, though.

Here's Dena at almost 5-1/2 months old:










And 4 months old:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks Carrie. 

Btw, here is Berlin at 5 months old. No long fur except the ears! Im tellin ya, one day youll look at Ollie and be like, "where did all this fur come from?!"


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Awww Dena is beautiful! Very similar, do you think Ollie's dam side being mostly black and sable dogs would have any affect on his coloring? The breeder said he would probably have a larger saddle or be blanket back, I know there was one bi-color in his litter.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh you're right Katie! I don't think I've seen those pictures of Berlin before, it's amazing how much change in their coat can happen in a couple months. Man, they grow up way too fast!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> Oh my gosh you're right Katie! I don't think I've seen those pictures of Berlin before, it's amazing how much change in their coat can happen in a couple months. Man, they grow up way too fast!


yeah it changes so fast! They're like chameleons  I didnt really notice until i looked at pictures of him from before and was like, wow! They do grow up fast  I wish they would slow down bc my little boy is not such a little boy anymore!


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

I cannot give any suggestions on color. Piper is vastly different than Ollie in that aspect, but here are some pictures of her coat progression.

At about 5 months, in late October:









About a month later, you can see her tail starting to fill out as well as the fur on her neck:









and last week. she still has a really awkward wave along her back but I don't have a good picture of it or her tail which has REALLY filled out:


----------

